# Starting Custom Computer Company at University



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, a couple of my friends and I are starting a Custom Computer company at our local campus and were looking for cost-effective hardware suggestions. We want to build Linux/windows machines that would fit in most college student's budgets and beyond as well. Can Anyone suggest good hardware? It should be Windows Compatible. Also Hardware that is Linux Compatible too please so we can make Linux coding platforms/gaming rigs/ Media centers/servers etc. We plan on using plain Jane cases and tricking them out. So good cheap (cost) computer cases would be nice too. Thanks!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Can Anyone suggest good hardware?



not to troll but if you have to ask that question then maybe you should rethink your future goals.


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 5, 2011)

^^


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> not to troll but if you have to ask that question then maybe you should rethink your future goals.



+1


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 5, 2011)

Offhand I would say snap up all the 1156 i3 cpu's you can find and build around them. Use on-chip graphics or add a video card depending on the usage. Good mb's can be had cheaply as well.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> not to troll but if you have to ask that question then maybe you should rethink your future goals.



I was thinking more of mobos, companies to stay clear of, that kind of thing. I'm not stupid. 
The only thing i really need info on it hardware that will work flawlessly in Linux. i know my 5850 has problems with freezing and distorted graphics. hence why im pulling on you all's knowledge. Motherboards and Graphics I think are the two main things i need help on. I also need suggestions on intel chipsets. Im good on AMD but Ive been out of the Intel loop for a while now.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 5, 2011)

I know nothing of Linux but any of the Intel i3/i5 chips and any of the corresponding Gigabyte mb's including the micro's will give flawless service regardless of configuration.

If you can give me a link to a copy of Linux I would be happy to test it for you. I have many cpu's/gpu's to work with. How many games work with that OS?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> How many games work with that OS?



With wine and crossover around, I'd say a lot. However, it aint easy at all with the configs and such. Its like playing russian roulette.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 5, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> With wine and crossover around, I'd say a lot. However, it aint easy at all with the configs and such. Its like playing russian roulette.



With a bullet in each chamber..


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 5, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> With wine and crossover around, I'd say a lot. However, it aint easy at all with the configs and such. Its like playing russian roulette.





jellyrole said:


> With a bullet in each chamber..



...and that is why you don't see a lot of Linux based gamers...


----------



## Smety (Jan 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> How many games work with that OS?



Basically none.  Despite what people say, even using Wine is ineffective 90% of the time in my experience.  I'd stay away completely from Linux based OS for gaming.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Smety said:


> Basically none.  Despite what people say, even using Wine is ineffective 90% of the time in my experience.  I'd stay away completely from Linux based OS for gaming.



Maybe you need more prog skills! 

Seriously though, I've seen a customer running The orange box games and COD4 but he said it was a pain in the arse (it was mainly a challenge for him) so yes, if you're no linux guru you'd better stay away from that platform for gaming.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 5, 2011)

i3 intigrated graphics are too new for what linux supports right now. HD streaming etc would be almost impossible. youll need older stuff.


----------



## Sir_Real (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd have a rethink about starting a pc building business. For a start if your main target buyer is going to be students then you should be thinking laptops & note books rather than custom towers. 

Plus you'll need to be buying loads of hardware really really cheap to have any chance of making money. One thing you have to think about is almost everyones going to expect windows 7 to be installed, yet knowones going to want to pay an extra $100 + for the legit cd key. 

& why would they theres plenty of second user pc's with win7 installed out there for sale.

Unless you can get win7 cd keys for next to nothing this is going to be a big prob.


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 5, 2011)

Not a good idea to start your own business around something that you aren't familiar with. That's what franchises are for. 

If you know AMD, use AMD. Don't worry about Intel. Keep in mind that you will probably have to buy large quantities (at least 10 of each, but probably more like 100 each) of these items to stay competitive on your prices. Also keep in mind that if you are a Linux fan, chances are you can build your own rig with your eyes closed.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2011)

I wouldn't base anything off linux because everyday you have knocks on your door asking you how to install microsoft office on them


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I know nothing of Linux but any of the Intel i3/i5 chips and any of the corresponding Gigabyte mb's including the micro's will give flawless service regardless of configuration.
> 
> If you can give me a link to a copy of Linux I would be happy to test it for you. I have many cpu's/gpu's to work with. How many games work with that OS?



http://www.ubuntu.com/

or it's more gaming/effects oriented brothers

http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition/ultimate-edition-2-8/

http://live.linux-gamers.net/

or the  Hardcore - modern gamer distro 
http://supergamer.org/

For actual awesome games check out: http://www.amnesiagame.com/#main

Word is out that Steam is releasing a Linux Client sometime in the Q1.





assaulter_99 said:


> With wine and crossover around, I'd say a lot. However, it aint easy at all with the configs and such. Its like playing russian roulette.



Not if you look for Native Clients of popular games like Quake and such.



t77snapshot said:


> ...and that is why you don't see a lot of Linux based gamers...


On the contrary, http://sandboxgamemaker.com/



Smety said:


> Basically none.  Despite what people say, even using Wine is ineffective 90% of the time in my experience.  I'd stay away completely from Linux based OS for gaming.



Then you obviously haven't configured or built wine very well.



Solaris17 said:


> i3 intigrated graphics are too new for what linux supports right now. HD streaming etc would be almost impossible. youll need older stuff.



I watch HD streaming stuff all the time. Then again I have an ATI Radeon HD 5850.
Im leaning Nvidia as their Linux Drivers work best.



Sir_Real said:


> I'd have a rethink about starting a pc building business. For a start if your main target buyer is going to be students then you should be thinking laptops & note books rather than custom towers.
> 
> Plus you'll need to be buying loads of hardware really really cheap to have any chance of making money. One thing you have to think about is almost everyones going to expect windows 7 to be installed, yet knowones going to want to pay an extra $100 + for the legit cd key.
> & why would they theres plenty of second user pc's with win7 installed out there for sale.
> Unless you can get win7 cd keys for next to nothing this is going to be a big prob.





cdawall said:


> I wouldn't base anything off linux because everyday you have knocks on your door asking you how to install microsoft office on them



True, and i have found a few Laptop Barebones i could work off from. I work for a computer company doing Tech Support and I have hundreds of people everyday wanting Office installed and who are too stupid to put the Disc in the drive and follow the on screen instructions. 

As for the windoze software, We have been given a large quantity of XP discs by our local school and thought of VMware-ing XP on Ubuntu boxes. There is a new Unity Mode that makes the VM ware window disappear so that the program looks native. And it can be set to run at Start like that. You can still access all the linux stuff while using windows stuff.

As for buying up lots of hardware, since it is a small operation and custom machines, we (using a tried and true method) have the Customer agree on the parts, buy them and ship them to us and we put them together and customize them the way the Customer wants it. 
If the Customer wants windows 7 then they will get Windows 7 (at a discounted price(OEM)) Since they are having the parts ship to us, the OEM copy is legit as we are the system builders. 
Yes, i can build a linux box with my eye closed but I need input on the components that are worth it in the intel field as intel components just seem to work flawlessly with Linux.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh and for some good linux games check out 

http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0

www.happypenguin.org


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2011)

Sir_Real said:


> For a start if your main target buyer is going to be students then you should be thinking laptops & note books rather than custom towers.



^^This. Plus, college students don't want Linux. They want what everyone else is using and they want it to work.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just downloaded it and using it now. Took all of five minutes lol. No time to play with it atm but I will report findings soon. Currently running off disk with Asus mb, QX9650 and ATI 5870.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> ^^This. Plus, college students don't want Linux. They want what everyone else is using and they want it to work.



Hence why we offer both. for those at the University who use linux (actually quite a few) or want to be able to type papers and surf the web etc for cheap, there is linux. I can build a linux rig that is decent for under 200.

You seem to think that We are focusing on Linux machines. We are not. We are just offering it as an option. Like especially for HTPCs.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 5, 2011)

Why not include a disk or run it side by side?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Just downloaded it and using it now. Took all of five minutes lol. No time to play with it atm but I will report findings soon. Currently running off disk with Asus mb, QX9650 and ATI 5870.



Make sure you install the AMD ATi catalyst drivers. and stress test it with the Unigine demos.


----------



## Smety (Jan 5, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Maybe you need more prog skills!





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Then you obviously haven't configured or built wine very well.



Funny enough, I'm actually a software engineer.  In fact I run Linux based servers every day and I know how to use Wine very well.  However, in my experience it's very hard to make things run correctly 100% of the time while being efficient using Wine.  This is just my experience, so before bashing my Linux knowledge be sure you understand that Linux isn't the "God" of all operating systems and soon you will realize that although it has come very far and I enjoy messing around with the different types, Linux has a long, long ways to go before it will be mainstream--if ever


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Why not include a disk or run it side by side?



That is an option too. You mean Dual Booting right?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

Smety said:


> Funny enough, I'm actually a software engineer.  In fact I run Linux based servers every day and I know how to use Wine very well.  However, in my experience it's very hard to make things run correctly 100% of the time while being efficient using Wine.  This is just my experience, so before bashing my Linux knowledge be sure you understand that Linux isn't the "God" of all operating systems and soon you will realize that although it has come very far and I enjoy messing around with the different types, Linux has a long, long ways to go before it will be mainstream--if ever



Sure Sure I know that. i was not trying to bash your linux skillz. I was just pointing out that if you use the subversion and install the mods, it will work nicely. For everything else there is VM ware or dual booting.


----------



## Smety (Jan 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Sure Sure I know that. i was not trying to bash your linux skillz. I was just pointing out that if you use the subversion and install the mods, it will work nicely. For everything else there is VM ware or dual booting.



Admittedly, I'm normally only fooling around with CentOS and Ubuntu, but for whatever reason I experience hideous crashes with Wine and it's mega frustrating >.<  Maybe I'll give some of the ones you recommended a shot, see if they work better for me...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 5, 2011)

Running YouTube videos just fine after flash player install. This might be fun after I get the hang of it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Smety said:


> Funny enough, I'm actually a software engineer.  In fact I run Linux based servers every day and I know how to use Wine very well.  However, in my experience it's very hard to make things run correctly 100% of the time while being efficient using Wine.  This is just my experience, *so before bashing my Linux knowledge* be sure you understand that Linux isn't the "God" of all operating systems and soon you will realize that although it has come very far and I enjoy messing around with the different types, Linux has a long, long ways to go before it will be mainstream--if ever



Dude, it was a joke (hence the seriously though part) I wasn't bashing anybody.  

And yeah, I know what linux is even though I'm no software guru! 

So how is it going for linux based servers? I have a feeling that on the desktop side of things (at least where I live) linux seems stuck back in time. I rarely come across someone having linux on their machine nowadays. Back in the days I remember it was some kind of craze, people were even talking about linux taking over the world and we are still here saying Linux has a long, long ways to go before it will be mainstream--if ever.


----------



## Smety (Jan 5, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Dude, it was a joke (hence the seriously though part) I wasn't bashing anybody.
> 
> And yeah, I know what linux is even though I'm no software guru!
> 
> So how is it going for linux based servers? I have a feeling that on the desktop side of things (at least where I live) linux seems stuck back in time. I rarely come across someone having linux on their machine nowadays. Back in the days I remember it was some kind of craze, people were even talking about linux taking over the world and we are still here saying Linux has a long, long ways to go before it will be mainstream--if ever.



I apologize, I came off a bit hostile.  I blame it on the fact that I left my contacts in too long and now my eyes look like Darth Maul's and they feel like they are burning 

As far as using Linux for servers I use CentOS.  It's free and amazingly easy to use for all types of web-application servers.  And I'm too much of a stubborn mule to try anything else


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 5, 2011)

Want a good game for Linux? Wait for RAGE.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

What college student wouldnt want a computer with a bunch of free games?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2011)

Look into finding a reseller of computers that have come off lease.
They are fully confiigured systems with an OS (usually Windows), and they are usually up to date on the software (as that is normally part of the lease agreement),
They are not always that old and are usually cheap enough that you could add a little markup and make some money.
They may be attractive to colledge students on a tight budget.
Just a little tip from yer old Uncle Kreij


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 6, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Look into finding a reseller of computers that have come off lease.
> They are fully confiigured systems with an OS (usually Windows), and they are usually up to date on the software (as that is normally part of the lease agreement),
> They are not always that old and are usually cheap enough that you could add a little markup and make some money.
> They may be attractive to colledge students on a tight budget.
> Just a little tip from yer old Uncle Kreij



Well I have an old computer im going to scavenge the case and power supply from. Then take the mobo and cpu and ram i cant seem to sell on here and use that. All id need would be an HDD, a dvd and a gpu as the mobo doesnt have one. Oh and a monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just did a install of it on a 80GB Seagate, Asus mb, GTX 260 and 1156 i7 875K. Can't seem to figure out how to get things like cpu-z, gpu-z or video card drivers installed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 6, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Just did a install of it on a 80GB Seagate, Asus mb, GTX 260 and 1156 i7 875K. Can't seem to figure out how to get things like cpu-z, gpu-z or video card drivers installed.



use jockey for the video drivers. gdesklets has widgets that do the gpu stuff or better yet, use the phoronix.com test suite for benchmarking.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 7, 2011)

What kinda of paint do you use to paint a Computer case and how do you do it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2011)

um sand the case down  first and formost if u can sandblast it lol after dismantling otherwise i tend to use automotive paint and do many many thin coats on top of a primer coat which depends on what look i want.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 8, 2011)

From what I have seen so far the OS is ok for general internet duty but is just too much effort when it comes to getting many utilities to work properly if at all. I think I would stick with XP or Win7 in general.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks to big box stores, there is almost no money to be made selling hardware. 

if you want to make money, you need to offer tech services. In a college environment, cheap on-site service /w non standard hours ( after normal business hours).


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 8, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> thanks to big box stores, there is almost no money to be made selling hardware.
> 
> if you want to make money, you need to offer tech services. In a college environment, cheap on-site service /w non standard hours ( after normal business hours).




Agreed, I bill myself out at $80/hour, min of one hour, with no charge for travel time.
It's a nice side business, and I make a good amount while doing it.

With things like GoToAssistExpress, most of the time I don't even need to leave the house to fix the machine.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> Agreed, I bill myself out at $80/hour, min of one hour, with no charge for travel time.
> It's a nice side business, and I make a good amount while doing it.
> 
> With things like GoToAssistExpress, most of the time I don't even need to leave the house to fix the machine.



Well, since my job IS Tech Support, I already do that. I like a little variety in what i do though.
I use GotoExpress everyday for hours. I am sick and tired of that kind of work by the end of the day. That is why we set on the idea of building rigs. The Linux rigs are by request only. We are focusing on Windows Rigs on a budget. Of course if a customer wants their system to bew tricked out, we can do that too. We aren't limited like a Retail Company is. The only limiting factor is the size of the checkbook. The key component is the fact that we operate on word of mouth. This is a side business not a complete actual company.


----------

